# Dubai Postal Delivery



## nookiesue (Mar 12, 2011)

Hi everyone, have joined this excellent site in the hope that someone can help me please or point me in the right direction!.....l am in the UK but my daughter and her partner are working in Dubai............it is her 21st in two weeks and l am struggling to find some way of sending her birthday parcel out to her!!! they only have a work p.o. box which is apparently tiny and will not take my parcel of birthday goodies and all couriers l have looked up in the uk seem to be charging over £80 plus ...... l would be extremely gratefull if anyone can throw any light on what l can do please many thanks to all


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Do they have an Aramex shop&ship account? If not then they pay a $35 joining fee and they get access to an Aramex UK and US address. You can then send that gift to that UK address and Aramex will courier it to them in Dubai. Prices are about 7GBP per half kilo but that means you can send them stuff from the UK for as long as they're there.

As for the PO Box. I think what happens is whenever a huge box arrives too big to place in said PO Box, the post office puts a note in there instead and the person then has to collect. Oh and normal air mail may take 3 weeks on average, express takes less than a week usually.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

One of their work addresses should have a post office box that they are able to utilize and will find its way to them. Some one will pick it up who checks the work mail.


----------



## nookiesue (Mar 12, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> One of their work addresses should have a post office box that they are able to utilize and will find its way to them. Some one will pick it up who checks the work mail.[/QUOTE
> 
> thanx so much will try to find out have a p.o. box number at the work but as size of box wont go through and nobody there all the time have visions of parcel getting lost !!!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If it doesn't fit into the PO Box, a slip will be put into the PO Box stating that there is a parcel to be collected.

Depending on the parcel it might be at wherever the PO Box is or sometimes at the main post office


----------

